# Making a D-shaped wa-handle



## daddy yo yo (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi guys,

I will be giving a try to making my first self-made wa-handle. It will be - at least this is what I hope to end up with - a D-shaped handle for a right-handed 240 or 270mm wa-gyuto. I already have an idea how to glue materials together and how to do the shaping. 

What I am struggling with, as I have no experience with D-shaped handles, is the shape itself, the dimensions, and so on. I understand that for a size like 240 or 270 a total handle length of 5 6/8" (146mm) seems reasonable. A decent taper is an option. Can anyone post a cross-section / lateral cut of the front and rear end? I do not know where to place the finger line... It's not in the vertical center, is it? I guess it is slightly above the vertical center, no?

So, besides the length of 5 6/8" (146mm), what are the dimensions? 21 wide (vertical) and how high? My plan is not to make a huge handle...


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jan 21, 2013)

I know the easiest way would be to copy a wa-handle which one likes. The thing is, I don't have any wa-handelled knives at hand, and I don't want to order a replacement handle for EUR 20 + shipping without knowing whether this one is too big or not...


----------



## pleue (Jan 21, 2013)

not sure if it's the same in europe, but shuns are readily available everywhere here. If so, perhaps go to a kitchen shop, take some measurements on an appropriate sized handle, and use that as a starting point? You could buy a peeler from them or something if you feel bad about using the shop for such a thing but I'd doubt they'd mind.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jan 21, 2013)

I would start with octagonal to learn ropes and then try D. The learning curve on D is steeper than octagonal, otherwise you would see more aftermarket D.

M


----------

